# Best stuff you've seen on Netflix



## Kerbouchard (Jul 16, 2011)

So, with them raising prices soon, not sure if I will keep the service.  Just wondering what other jewels out there I may have missed.  I found Numb3rs on Netflix and would have never found or heard of it, otherwise.  Any other must see movies or shows I might have missed?  FWIW, I pretty much didn't watch tv from 2002 to 2007 due to deployments in Iraq, so I am constantly finding new things I have never heard of.

Just wondering if you guys got any other hidden gems you would recommend.  Seems I've watched most of the shows I find interesting.  Kind of questioning whether I want to keep the subscription when they raise the price.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

Trailer Park Boys. All 7 seasons and the movies.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Trailer Park Boys. All 7 seasons and the movies.


Never heard of it.  I'll check it out.

edited: checked it out, not my kinda thing, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Trailer Park Boys. All 7 seasons and the movies.
> ...



Glad to see you gave it a whole 10 minutes of opportunity. :thumbdown:


----------



## mjhoward (Jul 16, 2011)

Pawn Stars is the s#it


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Oh, my bad. Didn't realize you owned the internet.  

Must either have repressed memories from a trailer park or complete sense of humor deficiency.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > o hey tyler said:
> ...



I'm sorry that you got a chance to quote that response before I deleted it.  

As far as your suggestion, I don't like stupid humor.  You and I are completely different.  I'm just a country boy from down south.  I don't deal well with people like you.  Like I said, I would rather you, and people like you, just stay out of my threads.

As a matter of fact, I think we would both be best off by putting each other on ignore.  I'll go first.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 16, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...



Ah, I see. Bible belt. You don't like _humor. _


----------



## G. Ike (Jul 16, 2011)

If you are into bad horror movies, I would have to recommend Thankskilling. It's an incredibly low budget film (we're talking like $3500 here) and is just so bad that you have to laugh. The storyline is definitely pretty unique too, check it out


----------



## photoguy1971 (Jul 18, 2011)

Ice road truckers go to India. Swamp people.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jul 18, 2011)

Arrested Development, 30 Rock, Futurama, Evil Dead II. :thumbup:


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 18, 2011)

I watch it all the time, find obscure foreign films and Vietnamese language movies for my wife. Nice that the TV is wifi


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 18, 2011)

Some of my favorite shows on Netflix are The IT Crowd, Weeds, Better off Ted, Pushing Daisies, Arrested Development, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip, and Fawlty Towers.

The other thing I watch a lot of are documentaries, and Netflix has a lot of good ones.  Exit Through the Gift Shop, Man on Wire, Restrepo, and Monty Python: Almost the Truth are a few of the stand outs.

...And if some of them aren't for you, I'm totally going to take it personally, and tell you you're humorless.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

clarinetJWD said:


> Some of my favorite shows on Netflix are The IT Crowd, Weeds, Better off Ted, Pushing Daisies, Arrested Development, Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip, and Fawlty Towers.
> 
> The other thing I watch a lot of are documentaries, and Netflix has a lot of good ones.  Exit Through the Gift Shop, Man on Wire, Restrepo, and Monty Python: Almost the Truth are a few of the stand outs.
> 
> ...And if some of them aren't for you, I'm totally going to take it personally, and tell you you're humorless.



Loved Better Off Ted...watched the series in about 3 days.  I was a bit dissapointed that it was so short lived.  

Not a fan of any of the Monty Pythons, so perhaps I am humorless.  

Never heard of some of those other ones, so I'll check it out.  Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Jul 18, 2011)

If you liked Better Off Ted, The IT Crowd should probably be your first stop.  It's very similar in a lot of ways.  Oh, and if you're not a fan of Monty Python, Fawlty Towers might not be your...cup of tea either, as it stars John Cleese.  That being said, it is pretty much amazing.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

clarinetJWD said:


> If you liked Better Off Ted, The IT Crowd should probably be your first stop.  It's very similar in a lot of ways.  Oh, and if you're not a fan of Monty Python, Fawlty Towers might not be your...cup of tea either, as it stars John Cleese.  That being said, it is pretty much amazing.



Awesome.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jake337 (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Union*, IP Man, IP man 2, Ongbak.  I've found that when you watch a certain genre rapidly, even just a few minutes of each movie, that your selection of that genre will also rapidly grow.


----------



## Cyclographist (Jul 18, 2011)

180 degrees south is incredible. It's a story of this guy who travels down the panamerican highway to go mountaineering in patagonia where he meets up with the founders of North Face and Patagonia. It's an awesome story and definitely for anyone who wants to see some incredible views.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

Cool stuff.  Looks like I got enough leads to keep Netflix for another month.

I also enjoyed American Pickers, Better off Ted, Lie to Me, Dirty Jobs, Shade, and I loved Sports Night.  I had never heard of any of those shows, but Netflix pointed me in the right direction.


----------



## NCAFLeo88 (Jul 18, 2011)

I watched a really cool documentary about gay children in Christian families called "For the Bible Tells Me So..." also, I am now watching the original "Mighty Morhin Power Rangers" seasons 1 and 2. There is a really cool show called "Ancient Aliens" on there too if you are intersted in aliens and conspiracy theory kind of stuff....


Edit: OOOOOH!!! ****!! I almost forgot.... U *NEED* to watch "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" Seasons 1 and 2!! It's probably the BEST show on Netflix...ever....EVER....


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 18, 2011)

NCAFLeo88 said:


> I watched a really cool documentary about gay children in Christian families called "For the Bible Tells Me So..." also, I am now watching the original "Mighty Morhin Power Rangers" seasons 1 and 2. There is a really cool show called "Ancient Aliens" on there too if you are intersted in aliens and conspiracy theory kind of stuff....
> 
> 
> Edit: OOOOOH!!! ****!! I almost forgot.... U *NEED* to watch "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" Seasons 1 and 2!! It's probably the BEST show on Netflix...ever....EVER....



Jesus Camp is a good watch too.


----------



## Kerbouchard (Jul 18, 2011)

NCAFLeo88 said:


> I watched a really cool documentary about gay children in Christian families called "For the Bible Tells Me So..." also, I am now watching the original "Mighty Morhin Power Rangers" seasons 1 and 2. There is a really cool show called "Ancient Aliens" on there too if you are intersted in aliens and conspiracy theory kind of stuff....
> 
> 
> Edit: OOOOOH!!! ****!! I almost forgot.... U *NEED* to watch "Spartacus: Blood and Sand" Seasons 1 and 2!! It's probably the BEST show on Netflix...ever....EVER....


 


o hey tyler said:


> NCAFLeo88 said:
> 
> 
> > I watched a really cool documentary about gay children in Christian families called "For the Bible Tells Me So..." also, I am now watching the original "Mighty Morhin Power Rangers" seasons 1 and 2. There is a really cool show called "Ancient Aliens" on there too if you are intersted in aliens and conspiracy theory kind of stuff....
> ...


I'll probably pass on those suggestions, although Spartacus might be worth looking into.  I have heard it was pretty good.  Thanks for the suggestions.  As far as Tyler, again, stay out of my threads.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 19, 2011)

Kerbouchard said:


> As far as Tyler, again, stay out of my threads.



No.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 19, 2011)

OK, Tyler...that's enough.


----------



## ArizonaSun (Jul 19, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Kerbouchard said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my bad. Didn't realize you owned the internet.
> ...


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 19, 2011)

Watch ANY low budget movie on 2x speed.  Funny as hell!  If it has boring spots FF one more click!


----------



## Crece (Jul 29, 2011)

Pillars of the Earth


----------



## Sharksledge (Jul 31, 2011)

Rubber kind of a weird movie


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 1, 2011)

ArizonaSun said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > Kerbouchard said:
> ...


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 3, 2011)

Just watched National Geographic: Through the Lens on Netflix

Pretty cool show.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 3, 2011)

Ramen Girl
Samurai 7


----------



## Kerbouchard (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, and add National Geographic: The Photographers   

Awesome show.  Hopefully, Derrel doesn't see how many of those iconic National Geographic covers started out as a horizontal composition...  It will give him fits.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Aug 3, 2011)

The National Geographic documentaries are mostly pretty good


----------



## PhotoFinish (Aug 4, 2011)

I got round to watching man on wire for the first time the other day. It is excellent, and beautifully photographed. I really recommend it to everyone. Lovely stuff.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 4, 2011)

"Exit through the gift shop" is definitely a must see.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 5, 2011)

Also all Family Guy episodes of course, giggadee goo


----------



## jake337 (Aug 6, 2011)

Transcendent man is awsome look to the future!


----------



## jake337 (Aug 15, 2011)

A must see IMO.

Visual Acoustics: the modernism of julius shulman


----------



## ManhattanShutterBug (Aug 15, 2011)

I really like the big cat diaries they have like 6 seasons. They have some good documentaries too. Mad love is pretty funny as well.


----------



## Scoody (Aug 15, 2011)

Best thing I have watched on Netflix is the reimagined _Battlestar Galactica_.  I can't believe I missed such an awesome show when it was on.  The writing, characters and acting were spot on.  The way that certain main characters died at unexpected moments were always pretty heartwrenching.  I went out and purchased the entire series after seeing it on Netflix.


----------



## g-fi (Aug 15, 2011)

Dead Like Me, Lost, almost any of the documentaries, honestly we downgraded to just the Watch Instantly a few months ago before they announced the restructuring and I don't regret it at all. We weren't really watching the DVDs and it's just much more convenient to do the WI through the Wii or my iPhone. For $8, why not.


----------



## jake337 (Aug 20, 2011)

13 assassins is a must see.  Gotta love a gory samurai flick.


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 20, 2011)

jake337 said:


> 13 assassins is a must see.  Gotta love a gory samurai flick.



I thought it was 12? I think I just watched that one.

Edit: Nope, you're right. It is 13.


----------

